# How to separate Propolis/ wax scrapings



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

I have buckets and buckets of scrapings from my woodenware. It's a mix of propolis, wax, dirt, dead bees. How do I get clean wax and propolis out of these scrapings? I chewed up some spicy propolis and dropped it in a bucket of water, and it sank to the bottom. I guess i could just dump everything in a barrel of water and skim the wax off the top since it floats? But what about the dirt mixed with propolis on the bottom? How do I separate dirt from propolis?


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Render it....


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

The cleaner the more valuable


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Have you had a chance to do anything with it? If so what did you do and how'd it turn out?


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

This may help.

The wax you are getting from hive maintenance should be re-used in hive maintenance.
What I mean is melt it down and process it. If you can separate the propolis before melting do it but otherwise don't sweat it too much. Once you've processed it down plan on using it for coating new plastic foundations. The bees don't care if it isn't 100% pure wax. They build comb way faster it there's a nice layer of wax on fresh foundations. 

The cappings wax from honey extraction is what you probably want to process and sell. It's way easier to get it pure plus it's the good white wax usually.


----------

